# 1dx users now 300L IS II?



## RLPhoto (Jul 9, 2014)

Did anyone notice the change in ranking?

Also, it'd be cool if I could have my ranking as the 200mm f/2 L IS being that's my favorite lens/dream.


----------



## Menace (Jul 9, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> Did anyone notice the change in ranking?
> 
> Also, it'd be cool if I could have my ranking as the 200mm f/2 L IS being that's my favorite lens/dream.



Interesting - haven't noticed until now. Wonder what other new ranks have been added. 

Also, wonder if Neuro's changed too?


----------



## candyman (Jul 9, 2014)

Neuro is still ranked as CR Geek.

The ranking is related to the pricing of products. So next after 1DX is 300mm f/2.8.


----------



## dslrdummy (Jul 9, 2014)

candyman said:


> *Neuro is still ranked as CR Geek.*
> 
> The ranking is related to the pricing of products. So next after 1DX is 300mm f/2.8.


Priceless?


----------



## candyman (Jul 9, 2014)

dslrdummy said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > *Neuro is still ranked as CR Geek.*
> ...


Yes, I would think so. A lot of great advice and input from Neuro


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 9, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> Did anyone notice the change in ranking?
> 
> Also, it'd be cool if I could have my ranking as the 200mm f/2 L IS being that's my favorite lens/dream.



As long as I'm not a rebel or 24-105, I'm good


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 9, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> Did anyone notice the change in ranking?


I didn't notice, but I'm a 300mm too 8)


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> Did anyone notice the change in ranking?



I saw that last saturday.


----------



## R1-7D (Jul 9, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > dslrdummy said:
> ...




Anyone with more knowledge than most attracts would-be know-it-all competitors.


----------



## Hannes (Aug 7, 2014)

oh dear, EOS M2. Is that a bad sign given I've never even seen the camera for sale anywhere?


----------



## Menace (Aug 7, 2014)

Hannes said:


> oh dear, EOS M2. Is that a bad sign given I've never even seen the camera for sale anywhere?



Keep posting to leave M2 behind


----------



## Admin US West (Aug 7, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> Did anyone notice the change in ranking?
> 
> Also, it'd be cool if I could have my ranking as the 200mm f/2 L IS being that's my favorite lens/dream.



As the number of members grows, there was a big disparity in the numbers of user groups, so I added a few with big white lenses as their user icon. I also adjusted the settings for number to balance the number in each group better. This happens occasionally, when I'm bored 

Since members don't want to be moved back a notch, I usually insert a new group and leave the old one as is, or I change the settings to allow users with fewer posts into the group to increase its size.


We only have 1 CR Geek, so get to work!!


----------

